# No partition above 0mb present at Windows 10 clean install



## Brothethelper237 (Oct 15, 2016)

My Brother's computer(ASUS) crashed one day. I decided to create a windows 10 installation media directly from the bios.The screen was stretched out and blurry and the computer ran slow. I have aborted the setup a few times when the screen said "Setup Starting" taking so long, I didn't have time to see it through, so I aborted the setup. When I finally got some time tonight, I was able to attempt the actual setup. I deleted all partitions as instructed and tried to install on unallocated space. The installation gave me error, so I decided to shut the computer down and try again, without directly booting from the bios. I was able to get to the proper installation screen without this weird 4:3 to 16:9 formatting and when I got to the partition screen, I saw that it showed only one partition which showed 0mb. Not 0mb available, 0mb period. What could have happened?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The partition in the hard drive that you plan to install Windows 10 in needs to formatted in the *NTFS* file system before you can install it.
You cannot install it in an unallocated partition.

You didn't say if your brother's ASUS is a desktop or a laptop.
What model name and model number is it?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Brothethelper237 (Oct 15, 2016)

The disk is broken, nvm.


----------

